
If you work for Facebook, quit - atotic
https://www.jwz.org/blog/2015/10/if-you-work-for-facebook-quit/
======
cinquemb
Facebook banned my account last year, which was meh, but one of their
engineering managers in NYC then used my email I signed up with to try and
recruit me, and I just fell out laughing… they're a fucking joke and the
aggressive sell on getting to work on react.js was equally humorous… yeah I'll
stick to neural interfaces. I don't know how people put up with this shit in
tech, but hey, different strokes for different folks and all that jazz.

~~~
sprremix
What reason where you banned for, if you don't mind sharing.

~~~
cinquemb
C&D for linking to peoples facebook photos on a website me and a friend
started where we mined and crowd sourced personality information. Kind of BS
seeing how open graph makes basic information about every user "public", but
yeah, didn't feel like fighting this in court nor had enough revenue to do so.
We were able to keep the site up and running once we stopped linking to
photos, but it changed engagement and pageviews dropped from 20k per day to 2k
and we didn't feel like rethinking things at that moment.

If I were to do it again, I'd mine VK, Sina weibo, and Naver, generate some
revenue, then fight fb in court so we can link to facebook photos or
incorperate from russia or china, and subcontract the tech out to US company.

Blog here about some things we were thinking about:
[http://pictobar.tumblr.com/](http://pictobar.tumblr.com/)

C&D here:
[https://www.chillingeffects.org/notices/2037976#](https://www.chillingeffects.org/notices/2037976#)

